# Help please my skunk has escaped.



## Tillie29 (Jan 6, 2012)

Please if anyone can help I would really appreciate it. George my skunk escaped in the early hours of yesterday morning after gale force winds blew his run down. I live in Hedge End Southampton so if you are this way or know of anyone living this way please spread the word. He is black with white stripes and a neutered adult male.
I have contact the police, RSPCS, PDSA, local vets, resues! The local dog warden, radio stations, TV and he was in the Southampton Echo tonight.
Any sightings please ring 07843446297 ASAP,
Many thanks
X


----------



## Tillie29 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi just to let you know I received a call tonight to say George was in someone's garage but had run off, eventually found him and he is now home safe and sound. Thank you all for your support x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Glad he's back home


----------

